# Cutrone in love con giornalista Sky



## Lucocco Franfrescone (16 Maggio 2018)

Pare sia sbocciato l'amore tra Cutrone ed una bionda giornalista di Sky

Dagospia


----------



## Love (16 Maggio 2018)

e chi è sta bionda...


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Maggio 2018)

Magari qualcuno comincia a parlare bene del Milan

Se si bomba la Leotta re del mondo


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Maggio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Magari qualcuno comincia a parlare bene del Milan



E' più probabile che la licenzino.


----------



## sacchino (16 Maggio 2018)

E vaiiii, ora diventeranno tutti pro Milan.


----------



## Sotiris (16 Maggio 2018)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Pare sia sbocciato l'amore tra Cutrone ed una bionda giornalista di Sky
> 
> Dagospia



dicevano che era gobbo infatti ...


----------



## Moffus98 (16 Maggio 2018)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Pare sia sbocciato l'amore tra Cutrone ed una bionda giornalista di Sky
> 
> Dagospia



Potrebbe essere la Masolin, altra figona assurda


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere la Masolin, altra figona assurda



se fosse lei colpaccio clamoroso. Anche se lei è più appassionata di motori.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Maggio 2018)

Com'è se si bomba una milf di 10 anni più grande?


----------



## diavolo (16 Maggio 2018)

Se è la Leotta rinnovo,adeguamento e fascia da capitano.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Maggio 2018)

Il nostro bomber.... Alla Bobo Vieri


----------



## Goro (16 Maggio 2018)

Matri lo ha punto nell'orgoglio con la storia della somiglianza, Gattuso anche gli ha consigliato di accasarsi... e allora lui molla la playstation e si dà alla bomberanza... 10+


----------



## bmb (16 Maggio 2018)

Marina Presello. Sottovalutatissima.


----------



## Pampu7 (16 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere la Masolin, altra figona assurda



La Masolin sta insieme a Peppe Di Stefano


----------



## Pampu7 (16 Maggio 2018)

Potrebbe essere Erika Calvani


----------



## Milo (17 Maggio 2018)

pampu7 ha scritto:


> la masolin sta insieme a peppe di stefano



scherzi?????????


----------



## Black (17 Maggio 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Se è la Leotta rinnovo,adeguamento e fascia da capitano.



infatti!! avrebbe il mio rispetto per l'eternità!!


----------



## Pampu7 (17 Maggio 2018)

Milo ha scritto:


> scherzi?????????



Purtoppo no, ogni volta che lo vedo mi chiedo come sia possibile


----------



## Lambro (7 Settembre 2018)

So che o han avuto storie o stanno insieme tutt'ora ma nella redazione di skysport ci sono moltissime love story, un po' per gli orari assurdi che fanno questi un po' perchè appunto frequentandosi spesso qualcosa nasce.
E sono nate coppie improbabili fisicamente parlando..


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Settembre 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> So che o han avuto storie o stanno insieme tutt'ora ma nella redazione di skysport ci sono moltissime love story, un po' per gli orari assurdi che fanno questi un po' perchè appunto frequentandosi spesso qualcosa nasce.
> E sono nate coppie improbabili fisicamente parlando..



Leonardo-Billò


----------



## cris (7 Settembre 2018)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Pare sia sbocciato l'amore tra Cutrone ed una bionda giornalista di Sky
> 
> Dagospia



guardate che è da mesi che posta su instagram foto insieme ad una ragazza.


----------



## Lambro (7 Settembre 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Leonardo-Billò



Alciato = Cottarelli
Gentile = Giulia Mizzoni
Compagnoni = Vanessa Leonardi
Paolo Ghisoni = Roberta Noè


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Settembre 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> guardate che è da mesi che posta su instagram foto insieme ad una ragazza.



http://www.milanworld.net/francesca-valenti-fidanzata-cutrone-vt67166.html


----------

